# No Time to Yat 100km - 23rd April 2022 - BRISTOL, AUDAX



## Oliveriles (12 Mar 2022)

Event : No Time to Yat 100km
Event date/s: Saturday 23rd April, 9am
Event location: The Jubilee Hall, Alveston, Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 for non members

SIGN UP: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9474

KEEP UP TO DATE WITH EVENT UPDATES - https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752

Non Members, very, very welcome.

102k Severn Bridge Series BRONZE GRIMPEUR AAA event

Includes free finishers rectangular route map patch for all riders.

Starting from The Jubilee Hall, Alveston with Free Food and Drink on offer - Start and Finish.

A quick spin into Wales sends you over the Old Severn Bridge, past Tintern Abbey along the Wye Valley using the off-road cycle path to Symonds Yat.

A short climb takes you to Goodrich Castle Visitor Centre for further refreshments.

Return through the stunning Forest of Dean area with two rewarding climbs. Finally, back over the Severn Bridge and after a short climb, your home.

Easy navigation - Mainly B Roads with sections of nice Cycle Path by the Wye River.

Free food and drink available at the Village Hall - Start and Finish

Event Medal available for purchase £4.00

GPS File - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/964906?units=km


----------

